# [RISOLTO]glest : non parte

## magowiz

il messaggio di errore è il seguente : 

```
$ glest

Exception: Your system supports OpenGL version "1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.2)"

Glest needs at least version 1.3 to work

You may solve this problem by installing your latest video card drivers

```

faccio presente che ho installato gli ultimi drivers della mia scheda nvidiaLast edited by magowiz on Fri Jul 27, 2007 1:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

```
# eselect opengl list
```

 Cosa ti risponde?

----------

## magowiz

```
# eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia

  [2]   xorg-x11 *

```

----------

## magowiz

ho provato a impostare l'opengl su nvidia , il gioco manda in crash x che si riavvia con il gdm

----------

## magowiz

ho provato nuovamente a farlo partire, stavolta un errore diverso :

```
$ glest

Exception: Font not found.

```

----------

## magowiz

up

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

A me sembra un bug di glest. Hai provato a cercare su qualche forum del sw in questione?

Ciao.

----------

## magowiz

ho cercato sul forum di glest.org ma non ho trovato il mio stesso messaggio di errore.

----------

## Onip

soluzione "a casaccio" prova a installarti qualche pacchetto di font

----------

## Pupinux

guarda qui: http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/JeuxVideo/PC/topik-unique-glest-sujet_92860_1.htm

ad un certo punto parla dei font, dovrebbe fare al caso tuo...

solo che è in francese  :Razz: 

cmq in due parole devi aprire il file glest.conf (che nel mio sistema non esiste, ma funziona tutto lo stesso) e cambiare il nome del font usato o metterci un * al suo posto.

----------

## Scen

L'ho installato e mi è partito al primo colpo.

Ho visto che tra le dipendenze c'è

```

* media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi

     Available versions:  1.0.1

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Adobe Utopia bitmap fonts

```

verifica che sia installato e che il relativo FontPath sia configurato in xorg.conf (che male non fa).

Casomai prova a cancellare o spostare la directory ~/.glest, e rilanciare il programma.

----------

## skypjack

C'entra poco, ma il gioco non è male!!  :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

ciao. io ho avuto lo stesso tuo problema.

l'ho risolto disinstallando XGL.

il problema era che sotto XGL non parte Glest.

ciao

spero fosse questo

----------

## magowiz

scusate il ritardo nella risposta, data l'età del thread avevo rinunciato e disinstallato il gioco , comunque oggi ho reinstallato glest, ho rimosso la relativa cartella nella mia home e l'ho lanciato, stavolta è partito anche con aixgl attivo.

Metto risolto.

----------

